# Julie Andrews "Home"



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

Okay, I know many of you did not buy the Kindle to save money, and I didn't either. But I figure that in the long run I will. I want to read Julie Andrews Autobiography "Home" and I noticed the print price is 10.87 and the Kindle edition is 12.57.   Why is the Kindle edition more expensive and have you all (y'all  I'm from the Southwest) encountered similar situations? I don't understand the logic of a huge book being less than the Kindle edition. 

And another question, has anyone read this book? I'm hoping it's a good read.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

From experience wait a few days and check the price again.  Kindle prices tend to go and down for no apparent reason.  I know they have on books I've wanted to read.


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

I am putting such books in my wish list, that way I can easily "check up" on them from time to time for price changes.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I do too or I download the sample and keep checking the price from that.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

I have seen that a couple of times, where the K version is more expensive.  So weird!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I had I book I wanted, I could pre-order at $14.82, then when it was released it was $16 something, then it came down to the $14.82 and finally it came to $9.99.  You have to have patience and check everyday.  Tomorrow it may be back up again.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> I had I book I wanted, I could pre-order at $14.82, then when it was released it was $16 something, then it came down to the $14.82 and finally it came to $9.99. You have to have patience and check everyday. Tomorrow it may be back up again.


It's like the weather here in Texas: if you don't like it today, just wait a day and it will change!!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

BambiB said:


> It's like the weather here in Texas: if you don't like it today, just wait a day and it will change!!


LOL true here in Florida too.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> LOL true here in Florida too.


Maybe that is how Amazon bases their pricing matrix.  It is dependent on the weather. It all makes sense now!


----------



## Daisysmama (Nov 12, 2008)

I got the Julie Andrews book a while back, I think when she had appeared on Rachel Ray, and got it for $9.99.  Haven't read it yet, but it looks pretty good.


----------



## deMoMo (Feb 10, 2009)

VMars said:


> And another question, has anyone read this book? I'm hoping it's a good read.


I listened to this book, as read by the author. I enjoyed it, and it put a whole new perspective on her talent, her career and her outlook on life. I was just disappointed that it ends before she is in Sound of Music!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I listened to the Julie Andrews book and absolutely loved it.  Julie narrated the book and it felt like I was sitting down for a spot of tea with a very dear friend.  Julie has had a very interesting life, not an easy life always, but very, very interesting.  Home takes the reader through My Fair Lady.  So here's hoping there is a sequel.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This is one of the very first samples I ordered, way back when. In those days, the book was $9.99. I read the sample and didn't buy the book. She went on and on about a zillion old relatives and I kept getting the names mixed up. It just didn't grab me.

And if it didn't even make it to the Sound of Music, I am really glad I didn't buy it!

L


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have also used the comment box to tell Amazon that I won't pay more for a Kindle version than the current hardback or paperback price.  Usually the price falls at least to match in a few hours.


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

I think she is doing a second book that will cover everything after that point. And thanks for the idea about leaving comments.   I will try that.


----------



## sam (Dec 31, 2008)

I wrote to Susan Elizabeth Phillips to tell her that the price on the Kindle version was more than the DTV price.  She personally emailed me back and thanked me for bringing to her attention and that she was working with her publisher to get it fixed.  (I thought it was pretty awesome a New Times Bestsellers list auther took the time to email me back!)  A couple of days later she was successful.  Authors, publishers, amazon...if we keep after them they will have to listen right??!!


----------



## Arkhan (Feb 17, 2009)

This makes me think of a book I saw on Amazon that they had listed at way over $300. The only reasonable way to buy it was to get it from one of the other sellers. I actually contacted Amazon on this because it HAD to be a mistake and I figured they were loosing sales because of this ridiculous price tag. They actually told me that "Prices fluctuate constantly and that while they try to be competitive with other companies they cannot always match their prices" I asked them if they were kidding because it was an obvious typo. There wasn't any new response to that. 

Anyway, back to the topic. With Amazon I put anything I really want into the shopping cart and "save it for later". Then I can go click on my cart any time I want and it will list everything with price changes since it was added to the cart. I see price changes multiple times a day. Sometimes the same item will go up $2 for a few hours and come back down. Strange.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Arkhan said:


> This makes me think of a book I saw on Amazon that they had listed at way over $300. The only reasonable way to buy it was to get it from one of the other sellers. I actually contacted Amazon on this because it HAD to be a mistake and I figured they were loosing sales because of this ridiculous price tag. They actually told me that "Prices fluctuate constantly and that while they try to be competitive with other companies they cannot always match their prices" I asked them if they were kidding because it was an obvious typo. There wasn't any new response to that.


Check out the price on this one...








$6431.20 and that is for just one of four parts. To buy the entire tome would cost over $22,000!


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

LMAO! 

Oh. My. God. Imagine if you clicked on 1 Click by mistake and bought it!    

BTW, I checked on the Julie Andrews book again, I think I made a mistake. The hardback is 17 dollars and change. The Kindle edition is 12. I accidentally clicked on the paperback edition and it was 10 dollars, but it isn't out yet, it won't be out until April and I'm sure when that happens the price will go down.


----------



## Arkhan (Feb 17, 2009)

BambiB said:


> Check out the price on this one...
> $6431.20 and that is for just one of four parts. To buy the entire tome would cost over $22,000!


Actually it is a lot more than than 4 volumes for the entire set. I see a volume 37.

Of course these are actually not mistakes. You notice there is no 30% off these things either. That would be an evil one click buy with one book hitting $8,689.00. I wish I was smart enough to be working on alloy development. I could probably afford to one click buy the whole series.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a sample of the nuclear book. . . .it's got a lot of charts and equations but is extremely well formatted. . . .

Ann


----------



## Arkhan (Feb 17, 2009)

You know, I have only been here about a week. I wonder if it is possible for a thread on this forum to actually stay on topic. I can't help but laugh all the time because these threads go every which way, even mix in comments related to other threads, and then end up back at the beginning again. Just to prove my point....

Looks like you will have to keep digging for change to take to the coinstar machine for this one. Or you can save the money from buying the DTB and bake a pie while you wait for the book to ship and arrive. I guess Amazon doesn't care about the environmental impact because the DTB version of "Home" is still cheaper than the Kindle. I actually have never read any type of biography books. Not that I would say I don't like them. Just never tried them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Bear with us, Arkhan. There's a lot of folks here who are positively GIDDY with anticipation of getting their Kindle's next week. . . .hard for folks to concentrate and stay on topic. . .oh, look, a bunny. . . .

Anyway, I haven't read "Home" and I'm not usually a biography type person so probably won't, but may jump in and get a sample. . . .one of the great features of Kindle! <slap: Ann, back On Topic. . . >



Ann


----------



## Arkhan (Feb 17, 2009)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Bear with us, Arkhan. There's a lot of folks here who are positively GIDDY with anticipation of getting their Kindle's next week. . . .hard for folks to concentrate and stay on topic. . .oh, look, a bunny. . . .
> 
> Anyway, I haven't read "Home" and I'm not usually a biography type person so probably won't, but may jump in and get a sample. . . .one of the great features of Kindle! <slap: Ann, back On Topic. . . >
> 
> ...


Oh no, don't take it wrong. I actually do find it funny. That is the nice thing about this place. Nobody really cares and we are all here for fun. A thread can go on forever moving from topic to topic like real conversations. I just felt this thread was not diverse enough compared to others. LOL


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL. My threads usually stay on topic, I don't know why.   Maybe because I was new and getting used to everyone. Now I'm part of threads that go everywhere and I love it.   Stream-of-consciousness posting.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I have a sample of the nuclear book. . . .it's got a lot of charts and equations but is extremely well formatted. . . .
> 
> Ann


At that price I would hope so!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Arkhan said:


> You know, I have only been here about a week. I wonder if it is possible for a thread on this forum to actually stay on topic. I can't help but laugh all the time because these threads go every which way, even mix in comments related to other threads, and then end up back at the beginning again. Just to prove my point....
> 
> Looks like you will have to keep digging for change to take to the coinstar machine for this one. Or you can save the money from buying the DTB and bake a pie while you wait for the book to ship and arrive. I guess Amazon doesn't care about the environmental impact because the DTB version of "Home" is still cheaper than the Kindle. I actually have never read any type of biography books. Not that I would say I don't like them. Just never tried them.


Consider revisiting some books from your childhood....that might solve many of these issues. And I am sure the Landholt-Bornstein nuclear thing is not on your childhood reading list. LOL

L


----------



## Arkhan (Feb 17, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Consider revisiting some books from your childhood....that might solve many of these issues. And I am sure the Landholt-Bornstein nuclear thing is not on your childhood reading list. LOL
> 
> L


If it was required reading for school, it would explain why a lot of people hate reading. Imagine the book report on that thing.


----------



## Abby (Feb 7, 2009)

I read the DTB version last summer while on "vacation" and really enjoyed it.  I love biographies and have always been a big Julie Andrews fan.


----------

